# Exhaust leak



## JTDugas (Apr 23, 2015)

So I have a "little" leak in my '98 200sx's exhaust system where the exhaust manifold connects to the downpipe  . I've attached some pictures so you can see what I'm talking about. I have 0 budget because I'm trying to get out of this car asap. Is there some sort of tape that can take the heat? A new exhaust header is $300, which is way too much to spend on this car. My question is, the cheapest way to fix this problem?


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

I just replaced my header for my GXE last July. it was $139 on ebay. Suprisingly the headers was a an exact fit down to all connections. Now I'm not sure you got a ga16 though. 
Your leak is at the joint. I have in the past tried different strategies for this. There are a few products available at auto supply stores. Sadly, all my joint/flange repair failed. The broke apart after a few miles. 
These are the product I've used:

Similar to what I have on my muffler right now:
Carplan Exhaust Repair Tape

ITW Devcon 00161 5 oz Muffler and Exhaust Repair Kit Cream | eBay

There are a lot of other products there. Also, watch youtube videos. 
Hope this helped


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's broken clean off. They only way you are going to fix it is to replace it. Btw, are you sure it's the exhaust manifold and not the upstream catalytic converter? It looks like the bottom of a catalytic converter in the pic.


----------



## JTDugas (Apr 23, 2015)

That is the cat, but all one piece on the ga16de. It seems to drive fine, is the any reason why I need to fix it besides the noise?


----------



## r0nnie (Oct 23, 2015)

I personally would sell the vehicle "as is", making sure you 1) let the prospective owner know, 2) offer to reduce the sales price by $x, and 3) note the deficiency in the bill-of-sale you provide to the new owner. 

Or junk the vehicle.
Not worth the $$/effort for you.
ROn


----------



## Beto23 (Nov 3, 2015)

Have you tried the junk yard? You could easily get a replacement there for cheap. Thats the first place I would look.


----------

